

(Relatively) slow Google search (2.64 seconds) - tristanperry
https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cscript[+\\t]%3F\\b[^%3C]*(%3F:(%3F!%3C\\%2Fscript%3E)%3C[^%3C]*)*%3C\\%2Fscript[+\\t]%3F%3E

======
tristanperry
You might need to click "Search instead for" to trigger the 'correct' search.

It's also odd how:

<script[ \\\to[^<] _(?:(?! <\\\/script>)<[^<]_) _< \\\/script[ \\\t]?>

runs in <0.5 seconds, whilst:

<script[ \\\t]?\\\b[^<]_(?:(?!<\\\/script>)<[^<] _)_ <\\\/script[ \\\t]?>

runs in >2.5 seconds?

------
CharlesW
Wow, I've never seen this kind of Google search before. I wasn't able to find
documentation for it — would someone be kind enough to post a link?

